# Covenant Theology Conference by Patrick Ramsey



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 4, 2013)

*“The Structure of Redemption: Covenant Theology and Its Applications”
*
*The 2013 Biblical Worldview Conference was held at
Mount Zion ARP Church in Moncton, N.B. 
from October 4th to October 6th*

The bible tells the true story of God's very good creation, the rebellion and fall of man, the redemption of a people through Jesus Christ, and finally a great renewal and glorification of the world together with His people. This is the big picture, but the plot structure of the bible is undergirded and moved along by God through covenants. You might say that covenants are the framework upon which the story of Scripture and our understanding of it depend. Understanding the covenants of the bible in themselves and in relation to how they move God's plan of salvation along towards its fulfillment in Christ is therefore incredibly important. To the extent that we understand this framework rightly we are better able to understand what God has done in history for our Salvation as revealed in Scriptures and its application to us as individuals, families, and churches. To the extent that we misread this covenant framework, we open ourselves up to great misunderstandings of God's revelation in Scripture and its application to our lives.


In order that we might better understand, apply, and be built up by the Scriptures, the leadership and membership of Mt. Zion Presbyterian Church invited people to join them and Pastor D. Patrick Ramsey for the 2013 Biblical Summit held in conjunction with their fall festival.



*Rev. D. Patrick Ramsey:*

D. Patrick Ramsey is an ordained minister in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. He is no stranger to the area having been born and raised here in the Maritimes in neighboring Halifax, Nova Scotia. His Master of Divinity degree was completed at Greenville Theological Seminary and a Master in Theology was done at Westminster Theological Seminary, Philadelphia. Rev. Ramsey served as the pastor of an OPC Church in London, Kentucky for over 12 years. He has been serving the Church throughout the Maritimes through pulpit supply as he works towards the completion of doctoral studies at the University of the Free State, Bloemfontein, South Africa. His work there centers around the place of the Mosaic Covenant in Reformed Theology. On top of all this he is married to a wonderful wife and has 5 boys to keep him busy.

You can download or listen to the six sessions at the following link.

http://www.arpnovascotia.com/covenant/BWC2013.htm


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Dec 4, 2013)

It was a great conference I enjoyed it.


----------

